# Reviews of internal UV filter



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I recently purchased an AA internal 9w UV sterilizer for my 20g greenwater situation, and after using it for almost 3 days the green water does not look any better. The link to the product is here:

http://www.aa-aquarium.com/NewProduct2.php?id=156&line_id=&level=3

Can anyone else post their experiences with this UV filter, because right now I am very dissappointed with my $45 purchase  and the worst part is I still have my greenwater!!!! [smilie=e: How do you open the casing to see if the bulb is broken??


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I checked and the UV bulb is working properly, so I will now try changing to a better powerhead and see if that helps. The stock powerhead is very weak, but I assumed that was better for longer exposure time to the bulb.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, this is a bummer. I was considering purchasing one of these for emergencies, it's an elegant design if nothing else. How hard is it to change out the powerhead?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

The better powerhead has helped the the UV sterilizer to work better, and it actually is doing something, but after a week of using it and a 60% water change my tank is still only 50% visible....this particular UV sterilizer is a POS and I regret purchasing it. I don't have any other UV sterilizers to compare it to, but that is my .02cents from using it.... 

Also, this sterilizer is rated for a 53g aquarium, my tank is only 20g. With the included powerhead I doubt it could turn over 53g in one day.


----------

